# NEW COMPETITION - FABULOUS PRIZE!



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Well, folks, those nice people at BriMarc have generously offered to put up a *Veritas #4 Smoothing plane* as a competition prize. Yep. One whole brand new, cutting edge (if you'll pardon the pun) plane. Ready to go. Delivered to your door.*    







So wadda I have to do to win this fabulous prize then? I hear you ask.

Simple. *Build a box*. Any sort of box. Large, small, softwood, hardwood, lid, no lid, even drawers if you like. Anything from a blanket box to a jewelry box. Maybe something for yourself in the workshop? Get an early start on those Christmas gifts perhaps? Doesn't even have to be made with joinery. Perhaps you want to turn one? Carve one? Shaker stacking boxes anyone? The possibilities are endless. You get to make something that's useful for you, and tailor the project size and complexity to the time you have available. Hand or power, it doesn't matter. If you can build a box, you have a chance of winning.

So what's the catch? :? 

*Two requirements* for you to be eligible to win (apart from posting pics of what the finished article looks like of course!).

1. *Use a technique you've never done before.* Anything from a joint you've never tried, a way of cutting a joint that's new to you, type of finish, using hardwood for the first time. Anything like that. 

2. You need to *post at least one progress report*. With pics is nice, but not everyone can do that, so just do the best you can. Anything from a simple report of what you got done on the box this weekend, right through to a blow by blow account of your first attempt at twin through wedged tenons and all the things that went wrong, or whatever. :wink: 

The idea is to see that as many people who want to enter can do so and have a chance, that you get something out of it from entering, and we all get the pleasure of seeing craftsmanship and how it was produced. Even if you don't want to win :shock: join in anyway. I thought I might, even though I'm ineligible.  

How will we judge it? Goodness only knows. It may even come down to names out of a hat.  Tony's kindly volunteered to be a judge, so everyone else stands a chance of winning now 'cos he's not allowed. :wink: If you have any questions about whether the project or technique you have in mind will count, email me with "Veritas" in the subject line. Don't PM please; the box fills up too quick. :roll: 

Oh, and the *closing date*? 8 weeks from today. *Midnight on Monday 13th September 2004*. Lucky 13 eh? :wink: So a progress report and a post about the finished box will need to be on the General Woodworking board by then. Even I should be able to make something in 8 weeks. Probably...  

Good Luck  and I'm sure I've forgotten some vital information - feel free to point it out won't you? :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf

*Members from outside the UK are more than welcome to enter, but you'll probably need to contribute to any shipping costs, plus any customs charges. Sorry.


----------



## gidon (19 Jul 2004)

Sounds fun! Nice one.

Can it be something we've already started - I'm halfway through a blanket chest thingy?

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Funny you should mention that, Philly, as I've already been asked the same thing. Something specifically for the comp would be preferred, but as long as it meets the criteria of a new technique to you and a progress report (and "this is me putting on the last coat of finish" won't count btw... :wink then I don't see why not. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Aragorn (19 Jul 2004)

What a great comp! Nice prize.
Alf - is your email address written somewhere?
Or am I just being blind :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2004)

Aragorn, blind I'm afraid - it is there at the bottom of Alf's post as a little yellow 'email' button   :wink:


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Ah hum. I think I may actually have been an silly person in fact. :roll: I'd forgotten that mods see the email button for all members, regardless of whether it's hidden or not (although not the email address), and I'd forgotton to change my profile to make it visible.  Told you there'd be something, didn't I? :roll: If all else fails, it's on my website (the button for which is always visible). Sorreeeee.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (19 Jul 2004)

Tony":1z4sqq22 said:


> Aragorn, blind I'm afraid - it is there at the bottom of Alf's post as a little yellow 'email' button   :wink:



Hmm I'm sure that wasn't there when I first read ALF's post - as I thought the same thing.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

Great Prize - thank you Brimarc for the generous offer/encouragement etc.

I think a box is a good subject too for a competition but I wonder how many folks will be on holiday during the allotted eight weeks and will find the timing just a bit tight?


----------



## Adam (19 Jul 2004)

waterhead37":1f1jddyd said:


> I think a box is a good subject too for a competition but I wonder how many folks will be on holiday during the allotted eight weeks and will find the timing just a bit tight?



Excellent dates. Now, for anyone looking for a cheap last-minute deal can I suggest

www.lastminute.com

or

http://www.teletextholidays.com

Apparently it's going to be really RAINY for the next two months, and extended breaks away are suggested to top up that Vitamin D

:lol: 

Adam


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Well, Chris, I did think of that, hence the very open option on what to make. Part of the challenge is to make something you can fit in during the time you have, even if it's just a weekend. Although for such an excellent prize I would have thought most people will find the time _somewhere_ :wink: Sleep? Wassat den? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (19 Jul 2004)

Hang on-Is this a small project because certain members have a bad back? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A competitive Philly :twisted:


----------



## houtslager (19 Jul 2004)

:roll: sheesh ! how can I make a box of any sort, when being a professional butcher of all things wooden - have used all the common methods and some unusual ways of making the damn things  DAMHIKT !
Any ideas on new manner of jointing/finishing a box please respond. 8)


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Aww HS, you can't have used them _all_! There must at least be a finish you haven't used? Someone send him a tin of Patina... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (19 Jul 2004)

houtslager":3iok5p74 said:


> Any ideas on new manner of jointing/finishing a box please respond. 8)



To balance it up for us non-professionals I think you should try the "nail-it-together-whilst-blindfolded" an extremely rare technique, not often practised nor seen in many textbooks*

Adam

*remember not to use an electric/gas nailgun.


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

HS,

Similar problem here - so far I am down to a bandsaw box or a shaker box as the only likely options.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2004)

Finished!!

I submit this one







Well, I would if I were allowed to enter


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Right, I mulled over this one and my suggestions are (and excuse repitition):
*Construction*
Bandsawn
Shaker
Carved from the solid (oh, Chris?)
Hewn from a log (very similar, just bigger)
Chip, or otherwise carved top (still there, Chris?)
Covered in, or maybe just looking like a hunk of, moulding - worked by hand (curvaceous)
Hopper shape with dovetails (challenging)
Through tusk tenons (unusual)
Collapsible (intentionally that is)
Finger joints _cut by hand_ (pointless)
Wooden hinges (unhinged)

*Finish*
Smoothed with sharkskin and/or bullrushes (traditional)
Stained with <fill in blank here>
Painted in a tromp l'oile effect to look like a hunk of roast beef (tasty)
Faux marble/wood/heaven know's what effect

Just a few suggestions to get you started. To pun without restraint: Think outside the box! :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2004)

As a judge for this rather fantastic competition, I would like to add my 2p worth in the hope of helping some lucky sole to to get their hands on this drool worthy prize :mrgreen: 

Personally I would like to see a degree of creativity (and possibly a little flair) in the design element of the task as well as a demonstration of competence/craftsmanship in the make.

Interesting joints, and choice of wood(s) I feel, will be key to success from my point of view + I would like to see something to inspire myself and others to have a go.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

Hey I am just a beginner at this carving lark and have only a couple of chisels of my own so far and none suitable for a box - mind you LOML is buying me a few for my birthday next month - a lettering set though. I guess I shall just have to buy the others for myself - sigh.


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

Hmm... "technique new to you" and "beginner" do sort of go together... :wink: 

And on the subject of judging, I personally will mentally award extra marks to anyone who can make really boring wood look good. Don't feel a cubic foot of Brazilian Mahogany and a flitch of Walnut burr veneer will guarantee _anything_. Except everyone telling you what a gloat it is of course... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Midnight (19 Jul 2004)

*Tony wrote*


> Personally I would like to see a degree of creativity (and possibly a little flair) in the design element of the task as well as a demonstration of competence/craftsmanship in the make.
> 
> Interesting joints, and choice of wood(s) I feel, will be key to success from my point of view + I would like to see something to inspire myself and others to have a go.



aaaawwwww c'mon Tony, geez-a-break. Deadlines are bad enough; you want inspirational *too*....????????

<getting increasingly frustrated at being barred from the shop....

nice competition.... a prize like that oughta get the creative juices flowing...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2004)

Sending the _'cubic foot of Brazilian Mahogany and a flitch of Walnut burr veneer_' to me might help but I can't promise :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike, sorry about the inspiration thing :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

Tony,

Sorry, forgot to say that I like your box! A few details would be nice - and they may help someone win that fabulous prize!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Chris  To be honest could do with a few of 'em today - been a tough one :? 

Wood is Beech. Quite highly figured which surprised me as I thought Beech was always fairly even grained. Sides 10mm thick and base 8mm thick. Top is 12mmm thick in middle and 5mm thick where it meets the top of the box sides. I routed most of the material away from the lid underside and then finished it off with the LN Rabbet and my shoulder plane. I put a bevel on the bottom of the lid using a block plane.

I cut the corner joints on my router table with the new finger joint jig i recently posted. Also cut an 8mm stopped dado for the base to sit it. 

The 'feet' were router out and finished with a full round hand file followed by 240 grit 3M sand paper wrapped around a pencil.

I hand sanded the box before finishing as I find power sanding rounds the edges which I wanted to keep sharp. 240 grit 3M paper (the new stuff doesn't clog and I highly recommend it - lasts ages) glued to a flat piece of wood.

Finish was two coats of Tung oil 24 hours apart. I applied a coat, waited for 15 minutes and then wiped off the excess. Nice colour and mat finish

I have now given the box a coat of Black Bison wax to bring it to a satic sheen - I don't like glossy finishes.

I am considering one of two options and have made two lids to help me decide

a: A handle in the middle of the lid as Alf recently did in her box

b: Inlaid 5mm wide Mahogany strip to form a rectangle about 10mm in from the edge of the top


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2004)

Tony,
Thanks for the info. Your jig seems to have made a great job of the jointing.

I do like a handle in a box lid and I know it's basically old hat but a recess with a strip of contrasting wood over/through it is something I really go for.

Again, it's old hat but a nicely defined recess with pronounced vee cuts down the sides of the "crater" look great. In white wood an ebony or ebonised handle looks terrific.

I can't follow why you imply the inlaid strip is an either/or thing. What has it got to do with a handle?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

Hi Chris

I am not sure that the handle and inlaid strip will be too much for this box? The construction is fairly simple looking and i dopn't want the top to appear 'fussy'.

Tell me more about the 'v'. I routed the slots for the inlay last night at 5mm wide, 1.5mm deep and 10mm from the edges. I trimmed the corners with chisel and am pretty pleased with the result. Mahogany should be cut and planed to fit tonight.

This 'v' approach. Do I need to cut before inlaying mahognay of after?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

Adam some of us dont need a blindfold to hit the wrong nail  (hammer)


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Jul 2004)

Tony,

I see your point about two things being too fussy.

The handle arrangement I am think of has a recess ( circular or oval in shape) and looks rather like a shallow crater. Down the sides of the crater, the use of a fine curved gouge or vee tool makes correspondingly shaped gouges, all pointing to the centre - I will see if I can find a picture somewhere.

The handle itself can be either a strip of wood arching over the recess and let into its edges (where the sides meet the top surface) or a small knob in the centre.


----------



## houtslager (20 Jul 2004)

ok then Alf try this then -
bandsawn - done it - chainsaw - done it 
hewn out - done it made a loud speaker from a tree trunk
Shaker - Georgian - Victorian - Modern - done all - Georgian is my fav !
Chip carving - hmm possible :wink: 
Covered in - nah ! to fragile and imo UGLY
Hooper shape - done it - aka - tool tote Shaker style present for a distant relative
Tusk tenons - hmmmpf fine for a refrectory table but a box  
collapsible - ridiculous one would lose some if not all the parts :lol: 
fingerjoints - done it for my sample boxes
wooden hinged hmmm there's an idea though 
Mitred - done it [ my favorite way ]
Dovetailed - done it usually all the time when being PAID to make a box and secret mitred too  
As to the types of finish it depends on the materials used - So for most WOOD constructions with out silly coverings - 
I have used shellac,varnish, lacquer, oil, wax, milk paint, ordinary paint too  , 
faux marble done it though a colleague did the finish  
So there you have a brief summary of my box making :roll: , 
still got a few years left to make a few.Mind you I still got to finish one for a niece that got married and has had her first child too  , maybe I 'll enter this one.
all the best from HS[/i]


----------



## Adam (20 Jul 2004)

anobium punctatum":3j1fe0wf said:


> Adam some of us dont need a blindfold to hit the wrong nail  (hammer)



Ahh, if it's HS though, perhaps we'd better blindfold him and make him stand on one leg. And he'll still make a nicer box than me.

Are you out in the states yet HS?

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

If a box has drawers and no lid does it become a chest and if so does that count? I know you say with lid, without lid, with drawers etc but thought I better check...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

UniB

I defer to Alf who is running this competition but would have to say that IMO what you describe is in fact a chest rather than a box and thus not really eligible

As I say though, I defer to alf.......


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

You see - it's a good job I didn't start hacking up that walnut just yet!


----------



## J.A.S (20 Jul 2004)

What a great competition.

As a recent beginner, everything for my entry would be pretty much new, so I doubt "flair" or "creativity" etc. would be much in evidence  . In fact, it would be my first 'proper' project, apart from a mock-up of a gate :? .

Still, a crack at some through dovetails and a splash or two of boiled linseed oil might be worth a try, if the great and the good of the membership are able to stifle their giggles when viewing the result  .

Alf, does a newbie stand a chance, if only as a rank outsider?

Jeremy


----------



## frank (20 Jul 2004)

Where did alf leave that cube of brazilian mahogany and the walnut veneer :twisted: i might just be able to make a match box out of it ,and a nice box for the wife :wink:


----------



## Alf (20 Jul 2004)

uniB, well it's a tricky one, isn't it? If it's small enough then I suppose it becomes a "box of drawers" instead of a "chest of drawers" doesn't it? :wink: My main policy is one of encouraging the most entries, so make it small enough and we'll turn a blind eye :lol: I think "portable" is probably the key definition here. So 12 drawer linen presses are unlikely to count... :lol: 

Jeremy, go for it. You've as equal a chance as the next guy, you have my guarantee.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jul 2004)

As I said I defer to Alf 

Go for it. You've as equal a chance as the next guy, you have my guarantee too.


----------



## Alf (21 Jul 2004)

Tony":3snwbym5 said:


> As I said I defer to Alf


Sorry, Tony. Was that you I just trod on..?  :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jul 2004)

Nearly finished (this week i hope) a realy big tool box .I think it may be a bit big to enter .Materials list = 1300 concrete blocks ,25 tons concrete, 6 tons sand, 40 bags cement, 350m 4X2 , 30m 9x3, 50 sheets chipboard, 20 rolls fibreglass, 4 rolls vapour barrier, 2 rolls DPM, 17 4m box section roofing, 2 doors, 20ltrs floor paint, 30ltrs elmusion, 70m 2.5mm cable, 50m 1mm cable, 20m 4mm, RCD ,consumer unit , 25m 10mm SWA, 15 sockets, 3 16a sockets, 6 strip lights, 6 batten lamp holders, 4 way light switch, too many fixings to list and tons of elbow grease. 
PS somepeople call my tool box a workshop (hammer)


----------



## Alf (22 Jul 2004)

AP, erm, "portable"...? :roll: :lol: Sounds good though; will we be getting a tour?

Folks, I forgot to mention (well I was giving him the opportunity to change his mind in fact :wink: ), Aragorn has kindly volunteered to be an additional judge. I dare say his list of acceptable bribes is available on request... (just kidding, natch :wink: ) So I think we're now okay for judges.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## houtslager (22 Jul 2004)

well here is the first of many too come  






HS

bu**er follow the link I cant do it


----------



## Adam (22 Jul 2004)

I can't see what wrong with your links either.

Anyway, nice piece of work.

Adam
trying you links....







aand






Links not working - I reckon its an error at imagestation. Sorry HS.

Adam


----------



## Alf (22 Jul 2004)

HS,

I'll give the UKWW links a go:
















Fingers crossed. Nice box anyhow.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jul 2004)

HI Chris

Decided on the rectangular strip in the end:


----------



## Alf (23 Jul 2004)

Tony, nice 8)


----------



## Aragorn (23 Jul 2004)

Very nice box Tony. The finger joints and inlay look excellent.


----------



## houtslager (24 Jul 2004)

Thanks Alf, maybe one day I'll get the hang of this 'ere thing the www  
hs


----------



## Alf (28 Jul 2004)

Remember this? A week and a half, give or take, already gone. :shock: D'you want that plane to escape your clutches? This is easily the best chance you'll have to win one; go on, make that effort. :wink: 

For anyone lacking inspiration, you might find galoot Doug Brozovic's pics handy. A couple of "totes" in there which I'd call tool _boxes_ :wink: , plus some Shaker ones too. For the very brave, how about Andrew Crawford's site. I dare say you could tweak the ideas so mere mortals could make 'em... :shock: Check out his links page too. Boxes a go-go.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Jul 2004)

Not forgotten - merely finishing up the second chair - next week I should be clear.

I am presently planning a smallish (1 foot cube) box to hold carving tools with some novel features to display carvings I am working on - I just have to design and build it!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Jul 2004)

Hi Chris

Something I've ween meaning to ask you for a while now is this. Are you making an exact replica of the first chair or have you changed any aspects of it?


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Jul 2004)

Tony,
Not quite a replica. I have included some ebony accents in the headrest, the various plugs are now ebony and in each rocker there is an ebony lamination. I have also reshaped the headrest to give it more curvature from top to bottom. I am away for a couple of days but should have pictures sometime next week.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2004)

Hi all

Where are all the boxes?

I just wanted to bring this *great competition *to everyones attention again 'cause if we have no entries, then the judges will have to fight amongst themselves to see who gets the plane :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Adam (4 Aug 2004)

Tony":2kcazbr0 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Where are all the boxes?
> 
> I just wanted to bring this *great competition *to everyones attention again 'cause if we have no entries, then the judges will have to fight amongst themselves to see who gets the plane :twisted: :wink:



Yeah, I've come to a dead stop on mine, as I need access to a lathe to carry on. (for a small heyhole surround). Roll on Saturday as I hope to get one then...

Adam


----------



## Guest (4 Aug 2004)

I am trying to post some pictures of my competition attempt.Here goes


----------



## Anonymous (4 Aug 2004)

Jaymar, you can't post pictures whose names contain spaces. You must use underscores in the name like this My_Picture_of_a_box.jpg


----------



## Guest (4 Aug 2004)

Having successfully posted one photo I will attempt to post my entry for the competition.
Mmm!!. Make a box, any box using a process new to you. Doing it right would be new to me but I have no intention of being so radical.
An hexagonal box was my choice, never made anything not square(my joke). First pick some wood,see my previous post, I decided on ash as I like the colour and grain.
I first machined this profile



but after carefully cutting the mitres I realised I had cut them the wrong way round so a flat profile was next.I had made a jig to cut the 30 degree angles on the sloping profile but it worked just as well for flat stock.




Making the top was far more difficult than I imagined, a fraction of a degree out ant large gaps appeared between the pieces, but I eventually got it nearly right.I will post the final photos later as I Haven't got the process quite right yet.


----------



## Noel (4 Aug 2004)

Jaymar,

'Fraid we canny see any images. Tried going direct but Bill's net passport nonsense won't let me. Try www.uploadit.org So much easier to use.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2004)

Sorry, Jaymar, no dice here either.  A quick sign-up for a free 20 image account at http://www.uploadit.org should do the trick.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Noel (4 Aug 2004)

For those new to this thread, Alf just likes repeating things...
For those that may have been here before dot com should've been dot org

Rgds

Noel, totally and utterly confused, but no longer, ta Alf.


----------



## Alf (4 Aug 2004)

Noely":9cdwfgre said:


> For those new to this thread, Alf just likes repeating things...


Well I did almost add "wot he said" at the beginning, but I could have sworn I'd already said that somewhere else... :roll: Just thought emphasising the *free* aspect might be useful too. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2004)

Nice box tony very easy on the eye i'll bet HID got that one ear marked for something :lol:



P.S how long is left b4 the comp ends ?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2004)

Thanks AP

Closing date is *Midnight on Monday 13th September 2004*


----------



## Guest (5 Aug 2004)

Can anyone see this photo


----------



## Adam (5 Aug 2004)

jaymar":1it0v0ou said:


> Can anyone see this photo



Nope, it's located somewhere (or you have the wrong URL to it) where it can't be accessed.

If you PM me, you can email it too me, and I'll host it for you.

Adam


----------



## Guest (5 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the offer Adam but I am determined to get this sorted.Here is another try, a picture from our recent hols




If anybody can see it please let me know.


----------



## Alf (5 Aug 2004)

Yep, loud and clear here. Fabulous view; where is it?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Aug 2004)

You dunit!


----------



## Guest (5 Aug 2004)

At last! The view is from Cortona in Italy.We had to climb steep path from the car park but it was well worth it.I can submit my entry now


----------



## Guest (5 Aug 2004)

My entry for the competition, now that I seem able to post photos.
First I had to decide what to make a box of so off to my pile of scrap timber.





As I don't have the skills of some of the members I tried to compensate by making something different, a hexagon box.
I decided on some ash as I am fond of it's grain and colour.I decided to make the sides of the box profiled so I had to make a mitre jig for the t/s





After I cut the mitres from the wrong side I decided to make the sides straight, the jig was useful all the same.
Cutting the top was a b*****d as just a fraction of a degree out on a cut left a large gap when all the pieces were laid together but eventually I arrived at top with not too much filler





Quite pleased with the final result, oiled and waxed with a velvet base


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2004)

Very nice job Jaymar and interesting shape too.


----------



## Noel (5 Aug 2004)

Jaymar,

After seeing your brave attempts at posting pictures I was thinking, as one does on occasion, "this so and so box better be so and so good...." and my faith was justified. Excellent piece of craftsmanship and I do know how hard it is to get mitres just right. Well done.


Rgds

Noel, a fellow premium member....


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Aug 2004)

Jaymar,

Well done! It's a nice design and looks great. Glad you finally managed to show us.


----------



## DaveL (5 Aug 2004)

Jaymar,

Very nice box and the finnish shows of the grain really well.


----------



## Bean (5 Aug 2004)

Jaymar 

Nice box I like the shape its looks well worth the trials and tribulations  


Bean


----------



## Guest (6 Aug 2004)

Thanks everyone. I didn't realise how tricky it would be when I started the project.
Jaymar


----------



## Alf (6 Aug 2004)

Jaymar,

Worth waiting for.  I like the bead round the top - nice touch. Wish my pile of "scrap" was like that...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Johnboy (7 Aug 2004)

I have just started to make a box for the competition using a new technique (for me anyway). I am keeping a picture record and hope to get it finished over the weekend.

I have made several in the past as I find them good practice for different techniques without using too much wood. Some of my previous efforts are shown below.

Storage boxes for the Kitchen:-






A Bread bin and chopping board.






Just boxes.






And some more.


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Aug 2004)

John,

I think you have just raised the bar for everyone with that lot! You must be a box expert and a highly productive one at that!

I am going to retire into my corner and think again after seeing that little lot.


----------



## Johnboy (8 Aug 2004)

Chris, you are a fine one to write about raising the bar after making us all feel so inadequate with those beautiful chairs  

I have been woodworking for 3 years now and when I started had never done anything with hardwood before so I bought a pallet of off cuts from SL hardwoods,a book on box making and got stuck in. I made most of these during the first year, making loads of mistakes but slowly learnt how to make the various joints involved. Making these boxes has taught me to make finger joints, dovetails (through, half blind and sliding), raise panels, cut accurate mitres, make drawers and I have experimented with various finishes.

After 3 years I still consider myself an apprentice at woodworking. All my work so far has been with power tools where possible. Hand cut dovetails etc are on my list of things to learn. I would love to make something like your chairs but don't know if I have either the skill or patience for all that hand work.

Didn't manage to get my box finished today, will have to wait until next weekend now.

John


----------



## Bean (8 Aug 2004)

Johnboy are the contents of the pallet good value.....I was just wondering.......



Bean


----------



## Anonymous (8 Aug 2004)

Johnboy

Are you sure it's a good idea to show the judges all of those previous boxes :twisted:   :wink:


----------



## Johnboy (9 Aug 2004)

Hi Bean, the pallet cost £150 inc VAT and delivery IIRC for a minimum of 10 cubic feet of timber. The one I got included oak, iroko, mahogany, beech,ash plus a few bits I could not identify. Various thicknesses and widths and all 3ft or longer. At £15/cubic ft delivered I thought it was good value as a starter pack for someone who had never worked with any hardwood before.

John


----------



## Alf (9 Aug 2004)

Well folks, five weeks to go unless I'm very much mistaken. :shock: The idea of progress reports might need a bit of tweaking though - I was sort of hoping we might get them while you were still progressing, rather than "here's me making it and here it is finished" sort of thing. :lol: Still, no worries eh? :wink: Feel free to put your entry in a fresh thread btw, just stick "competition" somewhere in the subject line.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Bean (9 Aug 2004)

Johnboy
were there many split boards, was the majority useful. I'm still wondering about a pallet load. They also do bag loads dont they? If i'm right that may just be up my street.. Mmmmm


Bean


----------



## Johnboy (10 Aug 2004)

Hi Bean, I think the bag loads are mainly aimed at turners but I suppose would be Ok for small things like boxes etc.

Most of the timber was usable, no board ends with big splits or anything. As I said at 15 quid a cubic ft delivered I thought is was pretty good value.

John


----------



## Bean (10 Aug 2004)

JohnBoy I think you are right they sound very good value, now i wonder where I can hide it ??

Bean


----------



## Alf (30 Aug 2004)

Just a reminder:

TWO WEEKS TO GO!!!!

Closing date to win that oh-so-luvverly plane, *Midnight, Monday September 13th*. There's still time!  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Alf (1 Sep 2004)

Folks,

A minor hitch. One of the esteemed judging panel will be unavailable to be bribed* immediately after the closing date, so we're calling for a volunteer to step into the breach. Obviously entrants for the competition are ineligible, but is any other member of good standing willing to bear this heavy burden? If any sacrificial lamb willing to step forward would *email* me, I'd be very much obliged. Ta muchly.  

Cheers, Alf

*Not that we'd take them, naturally


----------



## Aragorn (1 Sep 2004)

Yep, sorry that's me. Going on holiday on the closing date. Was really looking forward to it as well  



Alf":ieza0b0z said:


> One of the esteemed judging panel will be unavailable to be bribed* immediately after the closing date


Alf - just to be clear: should I return the monies already received?


----------



## Alf (1 Sep 2004)

Aragorn":3pkdhe6o said:


> Alf - just to be clear: should I return the monies already received?


Depends... How much and what's my percentage...? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Aragorn (1 Sep 2004)

Well - seems fair you should have around 20% I suppose. Given the amounts involved I think I'd better courier bonds down to Cornwall.
Really - the amount people are prepared to spend on bribes, you wonder why they don't just go and buy the prize plane to start with. :shock:


----------

